# why would the window motor go down but not up?



## bodega (Sep 6, 2004)

is it time to get a new window motor? or could it be just a switch or something else?


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

could very well just be a switch. were you using the switch on the door w/ the bad part, or were you using the drivers door? Try using the other one. also, if you don't have test procedures/equipment, you can swap the switches around from the 3 non driver doors to try that out.


----------



## bodega (Sep 6, 2004)

I did some work on it last night and I did try switching window switches and it still didn't go up. I even took the motor from another window and put it on there and it wouldn't go up either, so I dont believe its the motor or the switch anymore. Oh and going up from the drivers window switch didn't work either. I just dont know what else to check.


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

could be a bound up regulator...they are on ebay all the time for cheap. I'd pick one up if I were you and try it out


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (bodega)*

Also check the wiring. It is very common for the wiring in the door jamb to crack.


----------



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (PerL)*

door wiring Yes.


----------

